# camping in the caribbean



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

One of the neatest things my husband and I did was camp for a few days on St Kitts. When he suggested it, I thought he was nuts because who camps in paradise? But we did it for a couple of days and it was so much fun. It was really primitive because we camped on the beach so basically we had no amenities. He made the camp fire and we cooked the fish we caught.

But the feeling was something that is hard to describe. Hearing the roar of the ocean and seeing the beautiful stars was incredible. I am not one for "roughing it" to such an extent but with the really hot climate and the ocean, it sure made a lasting memory.


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

That does sound like a lot of fun. I bet you that is something most of us campers here cant say, that we have ever camped in the caribbean. :way-to-go:


----------



## bill0830 (Nov 16, 2007)

I don't suppose you have any pictures to share. My wife and I just returned from a *Caribbean *cruise and the scenery was FANTASTIC. I have lived on Guam and Hawaii, plus I have spent time one Wake, Midway, Kwajalein Islands and the sunsets are ..... well words just don't describe them. :10001:


----------



## campingforfun (Jan 5, 2008)

Sorry bill, we don't have any photos of that trip. When my husband and I go alone, we never take the camera because it ends up in a fight - lol

- who gets to carry the camera so we just leave it behind.

When we have the grandchildren, we have no choice but to carry the camera because they want their pics taken night and day.

But you are right about one thing. The scenery is spectacular and well worth the trip regardless of how one goes.


----------

